# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Акустическая система 2.1 SVEN MS-2250 – мощная и функциональная

## Labs

Компания SVEN представляет очередную новинку для любителей качественного звука – мощную акустическую систему 2.1 со встроенным Bluetooth-модулем MS-2250.Суммарная мощность системы 80 Вт позволяет озвучить шумную вечеринку или устроить совместный просмотр фильма или спортивного матча в большой компании. А если подключить систему к ПК или игровой консоли, то полное погружение в игру вам гарантировано! Можно послушать любимую музыку со смартфона или плеера, подключившись к MS-2250 по Bluetooth. На сабвуфере также есть слоты для USB flash и SD card, а встроенный FM-тюнер позволяет поймать любимую радиоволну.
Акустика отлично справляется с озвучиванием большого пространства. Однако если у вас небольшая комната, SVEN MS-2250 не займет много места, ведь сателлиты можно повесить на стену с помощью специальных креплений.
Корпус сабвуфера и двухполосных сателлитов выполнены из дерева с пластиковыми глянцевыми лицевыми панелями. Дизайн сабвуфера стильный и лаконичный – на нем находится LED-дисплей и кнопки основных настроек, расположенные по кругу. Все эти функции продублированы на пульте ДУ, который входит в комплект поставки.
Новая система 2.1 SVEN MS-2250 – это настоящий подарок для тех, кто ценит в акустике не только качественный и мощный звук, но и функциональность и удобство в использовании.
*
Особенности:*Беспроводная передача сигнала по BluetoothВоспроизведение музыки с USB flash и SD card памятиВстроенное FM-радиоLED-дисплейВозможность настенного крепления сателлитовДвухполосные сателлиты для детального и четкого воспроизведения высоких частотМатериал корпуса сабвуфера и сателлитов – дерево (MDF)

----------

